# What is wrong with this forum?????



## noTTyet (Feb 20, 2014)

I keep logging on to this forum,put in my username and password,browse the forum posts,decide to post a reply,type it all out,hit the post reply button and the forum sends me back to the signing in screen and loses my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VERY VERY FRUSTRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant the moderators put a step in which redirects you to sign in as you select the post reply button if your not signed in?????


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Have you ticked keep me logged in?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, as above or this may help.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188
Hoggy.


----------



## noTTyet (Feb 20, 2014)

As always thx for the help will make sure its done [smiley=computer.gif]


----------

